

YC to London? - ycldn
http://ycldn.com/
On 26th September the Y Combinator team are traveling to New York for a meetup that will give start-ups there the chance to ask questions and talk about ideas with the YC partners and the founders of companies they have funded.<p>Should the Y Combinator team come to London to find awesome start-ups? I (@mstafford) think so and so do a lot of start-ups in London!<p>Do you want to help make this happen?<p>Please follow @ycldn, email me and RT this page to give Paul and the Y Combinator team the message that London is somewhere they should be, and that they should come see the awesome start-ups before the 10th October Y Combinator deadline!<p>http://ycldn.com | matthew@ycldn.com | @ycldn
======
pg
It's a moot point because we couldn't organize an event in another country
that fast even if we wanted to.

~~~
amirmc
Sure, the timeframe of this particular request isn't feasible but that doesn't
make the question of coming to London a moot point.

You've said before that you would 'possibly' come to London. If you gave more
info about what the difficulties are then that might either (a) help people
understand why it might not be worthwhile yet or (b) what the hurdles are that
local folks might be able to help with.

I'm certainly willing to help out at this end (and I'm sure many others are
too).

------
ycldn
Hi Paul - thanks for replying - I've had offers of 2 venues already tonight, I
organise www.g2i.org and www.pembridge.net events for hundreds so have a great
network of venues, investors & entrepreneurs in London already - all it would
take from you guys is to pop over and chat to the London folks - they'd love
it.

~~~
magitam
Agreed! if anything, we could organise a whole day of talks/meetings, with a
cross section of the startup community in london, including students,
bootstrapped entrepreneurs, funded teams, and talented individuals with ideas

------
scottallison
Two reasons to come:

1\. London loves YC!

2\. It's the 3rd biggest startup ecosystem in the world

------
wgx
+1 for YC London. :)

